# Canadian Novice Obedience Regs??



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Any one have access to the Canadian Obedience Regs and know if there are any cahnges to the Novice exercises?

I ordered a copy last month....they have not arrived so I called today....
They are completely out of stock...wont have any in for 7-10 days...and shipping to Maine will take 'at least' 2 weeks....

Why oh why didnt they say something last month when I ordered! ARUGHHHH!!!

I asked about viewing them online - sorry they have been pulled from the website becuase there are changes being made....DOUBLE ARUGHHHH!!

*Anyone familiar with the differences bewteen AKC and CKC Novice exercises?*

I am off to research online..but if someone here is familiar it would be much appreciated!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The only difference I recall is the "stand for exam" is done on lead in Canada. I will look for a link I had to a site that had the Canadian Regs posted. My hard drive crashed last week so I lost most stuff


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is the link.
In the past thet have done a great job of keepeing up with changes also.

http://www.doindogs.com/Obedience_trial_rules/index.shtml


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank You Very Much !!!!!!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks. I have been woundering about the CKC regs too as I may one day show in canada. MN is home for me is it would be possibility for the future. Thanks again.


----------

